# Wedge shaft flex question



## Warbur (Sep 9, 2012)

Apologies if this is a silly question but should my wedges have the same flex as my irons?

I got fitted for my irons (KBS tour stiff) and, stupidly, didn't ask about my wedges. My wedges are all "wedge flex" but I've no idea what this actually means? Are they likely to be too soft for me please?


----------



## Imurg (Sep 9, 2012)

Ethan's your Man but I think "wedge" flex is basically stiff so you should be ok..


----------



## fundy (Sep 9, 2012)

pretty much the question that brought me to this great forum 

Ultimately I think there is no definitive answer, mainly because you use a wedge in different ways. Ultimately you'd have a different shaft for short pitches than you would for full shots. 

I have tried wedge flex, same flex as my irons and somewhere in between in the last 18 months or so and have settled back at wedge flex. I found using a very stiff shaft in my wedges very unresponsive with anything bar a full shot and now prefer the feel i get from a wedge flex shaft, I just have to be slightly careful I dont really go after my wedges (which I shouldnt be doing anyway!)


----------



## moogie (Sep 9, 2012)

Im almost certain,  if True Temper Dynamic Gold,  Wedge Flex,  then they are S200............


----------



## Warbur (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks chaps. I got concerned after hitting a full wedge into our short par 3 which went miles high and only just got to the green 100 yards away. Think it's the bit clinging onto the grip that might be the problem


----------



## RGDave (Sep 9, 2012)

If it's any help, I used to be OK at this game and played with a mixture of flex shafts in my old, old wedges. Back then, there was only really R or S to choose from.

My new wedges have all sorts, wedge flex, "release", uniflex etc. I don't believe it makes any real difference. Learn how far they go, and to hit 2 or 3 different shots which gives you 4/6/8 distances without even venturing into the "many-wedges-in-bag" business.

in other words, unless they say L or XXS, forget it.


----------

